# will my 3570k bottleneck 1070ti @ 1440p gaming?



## kamechi (May 22, 2018)

Hi, my old 660ti died and im thinking to get 1070ti. will my 3570K (stock) bottle neck the GPU? my spec as below

CPU: i5 3570k (stock)
RAM: 8GB
Mobo: asrock extreme 4
Drive: 1tb SSHD
Monitor: 1440p (60hz)

Thanks.


----------



## Vario (May 22, 2018)

You will be fine with the 3570K.  1070ti will work well with it, you shouldn't have any problems especially with only 60Hz on the monitor.


----------



## hat (May 22, 2018)

Mostly you'll be fine. If you play any games that are really CPU heavy, you'll notice you're not going to get the expected performance boost. 7 Days to Die still runs like crap (by my standards) on my system with a GTX 1070, and the 1070 isn't hitting full utilization nor max clocks in that game.

That said, why are you running a 3570k stock? Overclock that sucker!


----------



## trparky (May 22, 2018)

I had a 3570K based system for a long time and it's true that it won't be a bottleneck if you choose to kill off most if not all background tasks on your system while gaming. It's the background tasks that can rob the performance from your games.

I recently upgraded from the same processor that you, @kamechi, have. Gaming on the new system is so much smoother mainly due to having more cores and threads to do things with, I don't have nearly as many large dips in frames per second due to high CPU usage.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 22, 2018)

It will be perfectly fine, especially at higher resolutions, since the cpu is more likely to slow down a pc at lower resolutions, but the higher res, the more the gpu is tasked , which gives the processor more time/frame.

I have a dell optiplex running a 3450 with a 4k monitor & no issues.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

No not really just enjoy it


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 22, 2018)

Not for 60Hz. Or at least not in most cases. Where you will see a bottleneck: watch dogs 2 - pretty much most of the time outside, and witcher 3 novigrad. I don't even know if you play those. There are probably more examples, AC:O will eat that CPU too, but most of the time you'll be fine.

edit: I just saw you're running stock, on 8 gigs of ram. That's potentially a deal breaker though, especially if it slow ram. If you had your 3570k running at +4.5GHz and 2133MHz dual channel ram, that'd be good enough. Don't know about stock cpu though.

I.You should specify what games you play.
II. To be honest, you'd be better off by doing this: scrap your 107ti plans. Upgrade your rig with i5 8400, b360 mobo, 16 gigs of ddr4 2666. Get a placeholder gpu for that 660ti, and wait for the new gen of cards to drop in summer/autumn. Nvidia's next get is just around the corner, and you might get ~1080Ti performance for the same price as 1070Ti now. You'd be good for another 3-4 years.


----------



## MrGenius (May 22, 2018)

I've been doing most of my gaming lately with a 3570K @ 4.7GHz + 16GB @ 2400MHz + R9 280X @ 1175/1850 @ 1600x1200 75Hz(occasianally @ 1080p 60Hz). The only game I have that isn't totally playable and smooth with fully maxed ultra settings is Battlefront 2. I have to dial back the resolution scaling to only 150%(everything else is maxed). BF1, for comparison, fully maxed...no problem. CPU requirements for even the latest games aren't as heavy as most people think they are. Or it could be that most folks don't realize that a 3570K @ 4.7GHz still hands a beat down to a 6600K(stock). Pretty much on par with a 7600K(stock).

BTW...a 1070 Ti is a waste of money. If you can afford that you can afford a 1080. There's no good reason for the 1070 Ti to even exist.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 22, 2018)

I wouldn't call 1070ti a waste of money, but if you can get the 1080, the price difference is very small usually, and you get the full core and faster memory.

@MrGenius you're running cpu oc'd, 2x memory size at 2400mhz and a card that's half of 1070ti's performance or lower. Get real. the reason your cpu is not being utilized in new games is the gpu, not cause those games are light for cpu.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 22, 2018)

It will be fine , maybe later down the road upgrade to an i7.

By the way maybe look for 1080 , from what I've seen at this moment they both can be had for about the same , almost insignificant difference in price.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 22, 2018)

I think it is an odd question. 

There are many bottlenecks in every system. When you remove one bottleneck (the 660ti in this case) that does not create a new bottleneck somewhere else. It may _expose_ the next worst bottleneck that was already there, but a new bottleneck is not created. 

Do note the 1070ti is a bit more power hungry so make sure your current power supply can handle the increase in demands.


----------



## Vario (May 22, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> It will be fine , maybe later down the road upgrade to an i7.
> 
> By the way maybe look for 1080 , from what I've seen at this moment they both can be had for about the same , almost insignificant difference in price.


Zotac 1080 on here for $499
https://promotions.newegg.com/neema..._sp=Homepage_EMC-_-P1-_-14-500-414-_-05192018


----------



## kamechi (May 23, 2018)

hi all, thanks for the input! i think i know what to get now


----------



## las (May 23, 2018)

Not really, but I would OC that i5 anyway to be 100% sure. 4.3-4.4 should be easy.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 23, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I've been doing most of my gaming lately with a 3570K @ 4.7GHz + 16GB @ 2400MHz + R9 280X @ 1175/1850 @ 1600x1200 75Hz(occasianally @ 1080p 60Hz). The only game I have that isn't totally playable and smooth with fully maxed ultra settings is Battlefront 2. I have to dial back the resolution scaling to only 150%(everything else is maxed). BF1, for comparison, fully maxed...no problem. CPU requirements for even the latest games aren't as heavy as most people think they are. Or it could be that most folks don't realize that a 3570K @ 4.7GHz still hands a beat down to a 6600K(stock). Pretty much on par with a 7600K(stock).
> 
> BTW...a 1070 Ti is a waste of money. If you can afford that you can afford a 1080. There's no good reason for the 1070 Ti to even exist.



The problem with the 3570k are not specifically the single thread but with (normal) DDR3 @ 1600cl9, its relatively low base/boost 3.4 - 3.8 and only having 4 cores/threads.

Games these days can happily munch through all of that. At 60 FPS 'it will do'. Go beyond and it won't with any recent GPU. With an OC and 12-16GB of RAM things do change, but not radical enough to really make it a flawless experience. Some stutter and hiccups are almost guaranteed.

I had a GTX 1080 coupled with 3570k @ 4.4+8GB and the CPU was the cause of everything I didn't like about the gaming performance. 1080p/120hz


----------

